# Manejo servo mediante PIC



## duffman (Nov 30, 2006)

Hola, si alguien tiene un ejemplo de control de un servo mediante un pic (PWM) en c me gustaria que me lo enviara ya que no consigo moverlo ni un milimetro, tambien me gustaria que me indicarais la parte hardware si es posible.

Un saludo y gracias por lo que sea.


----------



## Aristides (Dic 5, 2006)

Para manejar un servo, necesitas enviarle un pulso por el cable blanco, desde 1 hasta 2 milisegundos de duración, a cada valor de este pulso le corresponde una posición, en el experimento #3 de este libro está explicado:

http://www.parallax.com/dl/docs/books/edu/WAMv1_1Spanish.pdf


----------



## duffman (Dic 5, 2006)

He leido el manual de parallax, en principio tengo claro el funcionamiento de los servos y el manejo pwm de mi micro, ya que he realizado otros experimentos. Te remito a que eches un vistazo al codigo(pcw) si quieres para poder analizar mi duda, que no es otra que por que carajo no se mueve cuando hago lo que he leido en todos lados para manejar servos. 
Un saludo y gracias por tu colaboracion.


----------



## jozele (Abr 27, 2015)

Hola, estoy intentando programar un PIC18F4550 para que mueva un servomotor si un sensor sharp infrarrojo está en un determinado rango pero no consigo que se mueva el servo. Creo que es porque no le doy correctamente el rango. Adjunto el archivo .c con el programa, espero vuestros consejos, saludos.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 27, 2015)

Tienes mal establecida la palabra de configuración para 4 MHz.
Usa esta:

```
#include <18F4550.h>
#fuses   NOFCMEN, NOIESO, NOVREGEN
#use     delay(crystal = 4MHz)
```
Como puedes ver, no es necesario que definas todos los fuses para obtener la configuración requerida.

Tal vez esto no resuelva tu problema, pero al menos el PIC ya trabajará con un cristal de 4 MHz. 

Para que la pantalla funcione a 48 MHz, necesitas usar una librería modificada.


jozele dijo:


> espero vuestros consejos


Cuando  adjuntes un programa, por favor, sube todo dentro de un archivo  comprimido porque estás usando librerías posiblemente creadas por ti.


----------

